# Looking for Costume. Help?



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello, I will be in the filming of a music video for what I beleive is an up and coming local band. The concept will feature a variety or characters or persons all meeting at a location for a rad drunken party, featuring this kickass rock band. These persons might include hockey players, punk rockers, pop icons, lawyers, carnival freaks, hitman, animals, bikers... Just a really colourful group of characters, with some recognizable people mixed in.

The video will shoot not this weekend, but the next after. (Sept 24th). I'll need the costume for one night. No set budget, I might find something worth shelling out a dime for, but funds are tight, and I won't be recouping any of the cost.

I have spent time online searching, but what comes up is Halloween and Party costumes.

I'm looking for a quality costume to borrow (or rent/trade for). I'm not looking for a flimsy latex mask & cloak one might find at partycity stores. If I do not find something suitible, realisitic/quality, I will peice together an outfit for something simple like a biker or rocker for example. Something more awesome to rent would be a Beast/Deamon, Animal/Bear/Gorilla, Astronaut/Stormtrooper, Samurai, Popular Villian, Historic Uniform... Open to others.

I have a friend that went to school for makeup effects or something like that, so I could ask her to do some work if a costume requires that.

You should know that I'm a large 6' tall male. I live in Halton region, and might go as far as downtown Toronto via GO.

How you can help me?
-You have a suitible costume yourself.
-You know someone close who has one.
-You are in the visual media/entertainment biz.
-You've made friends with a stormtrooper at FanExpo, LOL.
-You know an impressive costume shop, w/ better than "Halloweeny" stuff.

I realise this is a ridiculous request, but after a lot of searching I've not found anything too awesome or fully complete. THANKS!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

2 Questions.. 

1) Can we come too? (your answer: obviously no )

2) Are you comfortable to cross dress?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> 2 Questions..
> 1) Can we come too? (your answer: obviously no )
> 2) Are you comfortable to cross dress?


1) Depends how awesome your costume is.
2) Depends how awesome the costume is.
Haaaahaaaa.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Have you looked at Malabar Costumes?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you! I've previously seen the website, but didn't think it was worth going into TO to look. It may be now that I'm seeing how limited my retail/rental options are, which is also why I was trying to think out of the (costume) box for sources. I wish their animal costumes were realistic and not cartoony.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Thank you! I've previously seen the website, but didn't think it was worth going into TO to look. It may be now that I'm seeing how limited my retail/rental options are, which is also why I was trying to think out of the (costume) box for sources. I wish their animal costumes were realistic and not cartoony.


I was going to mention MArlabars. I've been there once before but passed it so many times till a friend took me there. That place -IS- worth the drive. Take it from someone who is into cosplay since 1998 (well a litter earlier but I did not know the term then). On one side it is a sales shop the other is a rental. I've been into the rental area. Some outfits you can get rough with. I'm taking Midevil Times sword fight engaged rough without worrying the seams will go on you unless Hulk Hogan and/or The Undertaker team up to pull you down and pull the stitches off the shoulders and such. 

I forgot the rental costs but I woud say half of what you're looking for in ideas is in the rental area. The sales are would probably have hte other half. I do know of cosplayers but they're mostly girls so unless you want to crossplay hmmmmm .... Even then 6' and large would really really be a tight fit as most cosplayers I know are under 6'.

IIRC there is also another costume shop in the area. I forgot but Marlabars can point you in the right direction. I have a distance aquaintance who know the stormtrooper legions and has done IIRC a Gundam hard armor cosplay one year. Like 70lbs of kit on that guy. Because I hardly see him except at cons I'm not sure if he would ask his friend to loan the outfits as cosplayers outfits tend to be thier babies. Like they hand made it and all so it's special. Who knows if you have to front a heavy collateral to borrow it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Dress up as a potato. Just need some paper mache. Best costume ever.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah the authentic-mold stormtroopers costumes list new for $800+

Potato eh. I'll write that on my list. On the back of it. Hahah. Pics of you in your's first!


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Will, how about ask this guy for a one night rental?? http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-art-collectibles-Stormtrooper-Armor-W0QQAdIdZ312524227

If that doesn't work....try one of these...
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...n-Infant-Toddler-BRAND-NEW-W0QQAdIdZ299558865


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Heard of D gray man before?

Lenalee looks cute! 

or Hatsune Miku (vocaloid)

very popular around the world! (Random shot @ CW in HK)

^^

Just teasing ya! 

too bad you guys don't like anime, else I got recommendation!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Will Hayward said:


> Yeah the authentic-mold stormtroopers costumes list new for $800+
> 
> Potato eh. I'll write that on my list. On the back of it. Hahah. Pics of you in your's first!


Too bad I don't have one of my godson. When he was three, we enclosed him in a potato costume for halloween. Pretty cute actually! I'll tell ya, nobody else was a potato


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Harley Quinn.. nice and cheap xD

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bartman-Ark...tu=UCC&otn=15&ps=63&clkid=2831289920934104649


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> Harley Quinn.. nice and cheap xD
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bartman-Ark...tu=UCC&otn=15&ps=63&clkid=2831289920934104649


That girdle might fit my thigh...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

How about go down to the army surplus store and pick out an old set of pants, shirt and a beret in Cadpat camouflage pattern, and go as a brave member of the Canadian Armed Forces?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*costume*

hamiltons in toronto , its at midland and ellsmere great place i thinku can find them online as well
good luck


----------

